# Winchester 670



## nickdh4594 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have this winchester 670 in 30-06. I like to use it for deer hunting. I know its discontinued so parts are more difficult to find but i really want to find a replacement stock. I was looking at boyds gunstocks and they show the model 670 stock w/ blind mag, and also with floor plate ( was unaware they even made a 670 with a floor plate). They only show 1 stock with the blind mag and it says short action  !! But... i have seen some few sources say that the 670 has one action size and it will fit the .243 and 30-06. Does anyone have any personal experience or knowledge on this? Its a good minute of deer rifle and i want to keep using it but i need to replace that old worn out stock.( Im pretty hard on my hunting guns.)


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 3, 2014)

The 670 is a stripped down, budget Model 70.  Mechanically, it is identical to a Model 70.  I know because I used to own one and investigated this very thoroughly.

While there are different magazine configurations for Model 70 (detachable, blind, floorplate) a Model 70 stock of the appropriate configuration should work just fine.

The differences, the 670 has a birch stock and matte finish.  The trigger, action, all are right out of the Model 70 bin.

I've never seen that the 670 came in one length action -- not saying it's not possible, but there's no reason for it to, because it's not an action unique to the model.


----------



## nickdh4594 (Dec 3, 2014)

> a Model 70 stock of the appropriate configuration should work just fine.


do you have personal experience with this because from different sources say that this is a no-go


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 3, 2014)

nickdh4594 said:


> do you have personal experience with this because from different sources say that this is a no-go



Yep.  

Like I said, I had a 670 and I have Model 70, my favorite rifle.   Side by side they are the same gun, except my Model 70 has an early floorplate which is a whole different matter.

What sources?

Here's at least one well known manufacturer who thinks they use the same stock in certain actions.

http://www.ramlinestocks.com/ramlinestocks.html

The stock if for  a .338 Magnum which I'm pretty sure is a long action.

Let me say that even trying to find stocks for a Model 70 long action can be frustrating because of the different magazine configurations, and the popularity of short actions.


I think a lot of people shoot from the hip.

A 670 is a model 70.  There all sorts of sources about this.

BTW, you got me interested, and I see from the interweb that Winchester for a time used only one action length -- a long action action, and used it for long and short action cartridges.  Savage did the same thing with early Model 110's -- I  had a long action Savage  .243.

Look at post #5 in this thread.  http://forums.gunsandammo.com/showthread.php?7582-Winchester-670

The model 670 has a blind magazine, so do some model 70s.  If you want to spend the money, you can convert the 670 to a hinged floorplate.  You can also find a stock for the blind magazine 670.

I see that there are several stocks for sale on FleaBay for blind magazine 670s.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINCHESTER-...394719?pt=Vintage_Hunting&hash=item588a1ec65f

Note the comments about action lengths.


----------



## nickdh4594 (Dec 3, 2014)

ok well ill give it a try then. thanks for the info


----------

